# Rescue is full



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I picked up 3 today for the rescue, there are at least 7 more that need out of shelters that they know about today. All the vet clinics are full, foster homes are full, and so there's nowhere to take them. Goldens seem to be falling from the sky lately.

Are other rescues having the same thing happening too lately?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Almost all the rescues you talk to are having the same problem. Most of them are still pulling dogs and the fosters here are just taking more dogs than they normally would. Its a nightmare everywhere. Its not just goldens falling from the sky. Believe me. Black Labs, Dalmations, German Shepherds and Collies. Its unreal.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are full as well and all of our fosters are to........ We actually have a waiting list for the owner turn in's....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

The one I volunteer for here in Houston, Golden Beginnings, is also full.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We are in the process of obtaining more dogs from a couple of shelters in WV. So we will be full very soon.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> I picked up 3 today for the rescue, there are at least 7 more that need out of shelters that they know about today. All the vet clinics are full, foster homes are full, and so there's nowhere to take them. Goldens seem to be falling from the sky lately.
> 
> Are other rescues having the same thing happening too lately?


Do you only adopt to people who live locally or do you transport out of state? I was just looking at your site...there are some wonderful looking dogs on there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Do you only adopt to people who live locally or do you transport out of state? I was just looking at your site...there are some wonderful looking dogs on there.


We adopt only in Texas. What we really need the most is foster homes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wish I was in a position to help- must be something in the air


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

I'd help if I were a local. How many out-of-state applicants do you guys get? Did you adopt Gatlin? Glad to see Willard found a home too


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The three years I did it full time we would have spells where we would just pull and pull with hardly any going out. Then all of a sudden it was like someone reversed the faucet. The last time I had 11 in the back yard at one time and only one was mine and I decided when I got them homes I was taking a break.

It will pick back up there are good hearts out there.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> The three years I did it full time we would have spells where we would just pull and pull with hardly any going out. Then all of a sudden it was like someone reversed the faucet. The last time I had 11 in the back yard at one time and only one was mine and I decided when I got them homes I was taking a break.
> 
> It will pick back up there are good hearts out there.
> 
> Hooch


I think its that time of year. Colleges are getting out and some decide they dont want the dogs anymore. Vacations, moving. It just is such a bad time of year it seems. Your right though Hooch. There are just some bad spells and good spells. The thing right now, is that everyone seems to be having bad spell with over runs. When they say raining cats and dogs, I think right now its a hailstorm of dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Puppies or Yellow Labs Available*

Received this e-mail from an animal rescue friend:

Does anyone know of any yellow lab or golden puppies that are available?

Toni

You can e-mail me if you know of any and I will forward info to Toni.

Karen


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Received this e-mail from an animal rescue friend:
> 
> Does anyone know of any yellow lab or golden puppies that are available?
> 
> ...


lab rescue is nationwide and they stay full year round. 
We have more Goldens right now then we know what to do with. Actually had a husband and wife surrender their two goldens yesterday because they have decided they want to travel on their Harleys and don't have time for the dogs anymore. Idiots!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> The three years I did it full time we would have spells where we would just pull and pull with hardly any going out. Then all of a sudden it was like someone reversed the faucet. The last time I had 11 in the back yard at one time and only one was mine and I decided when I got them homes I was taking a break.
> 
> It will pick back up there are good hearts out there.
> 
> Hooch


I wish I had room for 11, and if anyone has ideas for recruiting foster homes let me know. I hope it does pick up soon. I'm headed out this afternoon to pick up one from a shelter, and he's having seizures. One of our vets is absolutely the best, and she made room for him when she really doesn't have room.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I rent now so I just cannot, but when I had land I would usually have five or six at once. After we all finish college and get back in a house I would love to again. It just breaks my heart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Received this e-mail from an animal rescue friend:
> 
> Does anyone know of any yellow lab or golden puppies that are available?
> 
> ...


Were is this person located?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm.*

Kimm:

Toni didn't tell me that, but I think Indiana or Ohio.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd check Petfinder. Is she looking for a purebred? This was the first pup to come up when searching.
*graham*
*Dog*

 E-mail
this pet  Printer
Friendly  Magnify Photo  





*Humane Society of Indianapolis*
Indianapolis, IN
317-872-5650 
[email protected] ​ Golden Retriever _Mix_Size: Small
Age: Baby
Gender: Male
ID: 2504418 ​*Notes:* 6/4/2007 Neutered at hsi. Please be gentle!

This pet comes with an implanted 24PetWatch microchip and free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information call 1-866-597-2424

This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit ShelterCare Pet Insurance Programs or call 1-866-375-PETS.

Kentucky has some beautiful babies!

For Love of Pets and Noah's arch has puppies, too! They're in Ohio.


----------

